# Feed ramps



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm about to polish the feed ramps of my PPK/S and P22. I'm using my new dremel tool my wife bought me, its a craftsman and only a single speed 35,000rpm. I have a felt polishing tip shaped sorta like a bullet actually and dremel brand no. 241 polishing compound. Are there any suggestions/techniques I should be using. I'll post before and after pics a little later.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck! Many a feedramp has been damaged by someone with their dremel. Be careful!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ships is 100% right. That one tool has damaged more guns in the hands of the inexperienced home gunsmith than anything else. Good luck.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

> Good luck! Many a feedramp has been damaged by someone with their dremel. Be careful!


 Especially a Dremel with no speed adjustment. 35000 RPM will do damage really fast.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the warning, should I try to hand polish it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I watch a home gunsmith take a piece of dowel rod and he wrapped one piece of wet-dry paper around it and ran it up and down the feed ramp. He did it very lightly until he got it fairly smooth. It worked for him. I know because I had shot the gun before and after. It cured the feeding problem. How long it lasted I have no idea as he sold the gun about three months later and it was still shooting good at that point. I would not use a dermel. Good luck.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd use a gunsmith instead of a dremel.

They may be a bit big for the tool drawer, but usually do a better job.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I'd use a gunsmith instead of a dremel.
> 
> They may be a bit big for the tool drawer, but usually do a better job.
> 
> WM


:anim_lol::anim_lol:ROTFL:anim_lol::anim_lol:

Now that would be the smart way.:smt033


----------

